# Chemical lead paint stripping



## Epoxy Pro

What is the best product for this. How do some of you go about it? We have checked around band saw a few different products.


----------



## PRC

I used Fiberlock Nexstrip pro and Piranha 4 this year on a registered historic building. I chose them for a couple reasons. 

- Alcohol and solvent based. Compared to caustics and others they are much safer for the users.

- P4 requires no neutralization. Nexstrip just needs washed with a pH balanced cleaner and rinsed. 

- Used 2 so I had options. P4 was fast acting (temp. sensitive) Nexstrip needed to dwell, but removed more layers per coat.

- Neither affected stone or copper.

The potential down side is cost. Each was about $300/5 gal. I found them cost effective. I like that the LBP is removed wet, which makes capture and containment easier. And produces a safer work environment. All we had to do was finish sand with Festools. Quality scrapers are a must.
PM me if you want more details.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Tried LeadOut this year. It breaks down the lead at the molecular level which renders it much safer to handle & dispose of. Worked well. 
Smart Strip, Back to Nature have worked. 
Peel Away is still probably one of my favorites. 
Many citrus & soy brands are pretty effective, but if you're stripping varnish, make sure to get one specific for varnish


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I will check these out. We have Peel Away, Smart Strip, and 1 other brand. I know it's not cheap to buy.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

PRC said:


> I used Fiberlock Nexstrip pro and Piranha 4 this year on a registered historic building. I chose them for a couple reasons.
> 
> - Alcohol and solvent based. Compared to caustics and others they are much safer for the users.
> 
> - P4 requires no neutralization. Nexstrip just needs washed with a pH balanced cleaner and rinsed.
> 
> - Used 2 so I had options. P4 was fast acting (temp. sensitive) Nexstrip needed to dwell, but removed more layers per coat.
> 
> - Neither affected stone or copper.
> 
> The potential down side is cost. Each was about $300/5 gal. I found them cost effective. I like that the LBP is removed wet, which makes capture and containment easier. And produces a safer work environment. All we had to do was finish sand with Festools. Quality scrapers are a must.
> PM me if you want more details.



Have you used P-NextStrip 8? I know it's caustic and has to be neutralized afterwards, but I have a Contractor friend who raves about it.


----------



## PRC

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Have you used P-NextStrip 8? I know it's caustic and has to be neutralized afterwards, but I have a Contractor friend who raves about it.


I have not. They do make good products so I'm not surprised he likes it. 
We did some exploratory removal during the initial estimate. I compared Fiberlock, Dumond Smart strip and Rock Miracle prostrip 1. Fiberlock did the best on this building.


----------



## Roamer

PRC said:


> I like that the LBP is removed wet, which makes capture and containment easier. And produces a safer work environment. All we had to do was finish sand with Festools. Quality scrapers are a must.
> PM me if you want more details.


You didn't have to power wash?


----------



## PRC

Roamer said:


> You didn't have to power wash?


The piranha 4 doesn't require any washing or neutralization.


----------

